# P3.68 Bug - Fix from Tech Support



## gustnado (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had a problem with P3.68 (and to some extent previous versions) that when I hit buttons too fast, frequently it will crash - black screen, random flickering, etc and then reboot. This can cause the cause of several minutes of whatever is being recorded (this has happened when I went to play back an older recording while it was recording something else).

Tech support said that the Inactivity Power Off should be *enabled* in order to prevent this.

Go figure.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

gustnado said:


> I have had a problem with P3.68 (and to some extent previous versions) that when I hit buttons too fast, frequently it will crash - black screen, random flickering, etc and then reboot. This can cause the cause of several minutes of whatever is being recorded (this has happened when I went to play back an older recording while it was recording something else).
> 
> Tech support said that the Inactivity Power Off should be *enabled* in order to prevent this.
> 
> Go figure.


OK... I gave it a shot ... and it still got jacked up.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

yea I did that also mines still farbered up.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

When I turned on my 510 w/ 3.68 the other afternoon, it was "hung up" in inactive mode, alternating between gray block & large logo but would not display programming. I rebooted and, thankfully, it recovered w/o losing my recordings. I suspect it may have happened because I had a timer set for 3:00 a.m. I have since disabled the feature. I had none of these problems UNTIL I got 3.68 - the s/w sent out to correct problems.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

was watching a recording of mash from yesterday hit fast foward BAM green screen thing cuts it self off. UGH getting really pi$$ed off. piece of crap.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Just crashed for the third time since the cough-update-cough. Seems to be a pattern setting up and I don't like it (but I'm definitely not going to cough up $120 to deal with it)


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Has this issue been fixed yet? I now have this p368 bug. I had previously set system upgrades by permision only but now that I look, its been reset to without my permision and thus I now have p368.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Problems are still apparent--I can't do anything with mine (FF/REW) while it's recording or it'll crash. Even choosing something to watch from the DVR menu is an iffy proposition as it'll sometimes crash when something is chosen.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

catnap1972 said:


> Problems are still apparent--I can't do anything with mine (FF/REW) while it's recording or it'll crash. Even choosing something to watch from the DVR menu is an iffy proposition as it'll sometimes crash when something is chosen.


Very same issue here. Calling TS everyday for the final 5xx STB I have here and still no idea when a fix will be out.

PS: Don't even bother talking if you get a rep thats not in this country. They don't know crap and they're a bunch of idiots.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

I'd gladly swap mine in a NY minute for a 522/625 but I'm not paying $119 for it (not when they broke it)


----------



## jackj (Dec 5, 2005)

Got the 508 with P3.68, and same thing. Un*****believable. Weeks now, losing show after show to reboots. Plus, if it's been delayed :30, you've missed :30 of the show! Got a guy from India today, and I just gave up. They've known about this for 6 weeks or so; that's when I called and was told they were working on it. Just unbelievable... Definitely going to check out cable or Direct TV. Anyone know of a way to salvage or watch my saved programs (if they haven't gotten deleted yet) after I cancel?


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I was watching something on BBCAMERICA hit paused walk into the other room. Came back 10 mins later hit fasted foward to skip the commercials, GREEN SCREEN!! bam DVR cuts off. Well lost watching that show thanks alot DISH!


----------



## putabengali (Apr 28, 2007)

SMosher said:


> OK... I gave it a shot ... and it still got jacked up.


Inactivity power off is just to make sure it gets the new sw download as soon as it becomes available... there is no short term fix


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

putabengali said:


> Inactivity power off is just to make sure it gets the new sw download as soon as it becomes available... there is no short term fix


The unit has been replaced since with a 625. Great way to get rid of the 3.68 issues.
I have a happy wife again; well, with the TV part of our marrige she is happy. :hurah:

It wasn't that bad of an upgrade cost either.


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

SMosher said:


> It wasn't that bad of an upgrade cost either.


I had a real difficult time accepting the fact that their software upgrade broke my receiver and their "fix" was for me to pay for a new one. What kind of business model is that? We signed up for DirecTV, got everything we had before but now we also have HD service (with an HD DVR).

Interestingly enough, when I called to cancel DishNetwork, they offered me a 622 to stay. I told them they should have done that months ago instead of screwing around.:nono2:


----------



## skidudek2 (May 19, 2007)

3.69 released 5/18

%htp://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/receiver/510.shtml%

hope this fixes all those reboot problems


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=943482&postcount=417


----------



## faulkton (May 23, 2007)

FF Mac said:


> I had a real difficult time accepting the fact that their software upgrade broke my receiver and their "fix" was for me to pay for a new one. What kind of business model is that? We signed up for DirecTV, got everything we had before but now we also have HD service (with an HD DVR).
> 
> Interestingly enough, when I called to cancel DishNetwork, they offered me a 622 to stay. I told them they should have done that months ago instead of screwing around.:nono2:


Your post echos my thoughts and actions nicely. I even told two separate techs that rather than pay $120 i would just make the switch to DTV (for free), but neither rep would waive the fee.

I can't believe that dish would prefer to lose a long time customer than waive the $120 fee. Ive been paying them at least $80 for almost a decade and have been a DVR customer since the DP 7100 was released so many years ago. They always had good customer service until recently, meaning the outsourced reps and a terrible policy of telling the customer that a known bug in the software is the culprit and paying $120 is the only solution.


----------

